# A New Addition



## TylerRay (Jan 25, 2014)

My first child, Eden Wealhtheow Ray, was born today at 11:53 AM. She weighs 4lbs, 12oz, and is 19 inches long. She and Briana (my wife) are doing very well, and she is nursing wonderfully.

Rejoice with us in the Lord, and keep us in your prayers!

Thank you.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, now that is a praiseworthy occasion. Celebrating with you.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 25, 2014)

She weighs more than I did at birth.


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 25, 2014)

Congratulations to you both Tyler.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 25, 2014)

I heard there were some concerns on the labor and delivery. Praising God with you and your growing family, Tyler! Happy to know the Lord has blessed you and your wife with a new child.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jan 25, 2014)

God bless your new little one.


----------



## Berean (Jan 25, 2014)

Congrats to you and your wife, Tyler.


----------



## Gforce9 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 26, 2014)

Eden, lovely name.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats!!! Prayers for you all!


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you all!

I'm home now, and waiting on mom and baby to get here. I was sent ahead to make the paths straight, as it were (get the crib sheet in place, etc.). Thank you for your continued prayers.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 27, 2014)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> I heard there were some concerns on the labor and delivery. Praising God with you and your growing family, Tyler! Happy to know the Lord has blessed you and your wife with a new child.



Yes, sir, we had a small scare. Briana's amniotic fluid was low, so they wound up inducing labor at 36 weeks. Once we got things going, though, everything went as smoothly as we could have hoped!


----------



## Somerset (Jan 27, 2014)

Congratulations. I have never come across the middle name you have picked - is it Dutch?


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 27, 2014)

Somerset said:


> Congratulations. I have never come across the middle name you have picked - is it Dutch?



It's Old English (or perhaps Danish). It's the name of King Hrothgar's wife in Beowulf.


----------

